# Before I Buy AGX/Hyperco Setup....



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a couple questions/comments on this setup. I was not too familiar with adjustables until someone mentioned that I look into them. From what I've heard, the ride is pretty stiff, which to me can be taken as a good or bad thing. But I've also heard that the comfort level isnt very high because of that. On the other side of the scale, many people that have this setup say that their car feels like new again, providing better handling without compromising too much comfort. The Nissan family says this is the best setup for the money and performance value to put on my B13. Will someone with this setup give me an idea.......


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I ran Tokico springs and "blue" struts for a year until I fully understood how horrible they were.

Then went to AGX with the Tokico springs, The Hypercoil springs.

In winter I run the shocks at 2F 3R. Up until recently I run them in summer 3F 7R, right now I have them set at 2F 8R to get used to it for autocross.

The ride with the lower shock settings is firm Don't kid yourself. But you will get used to it, and it's not punnishingly firm. The Hypercoil springs are a LOT more confidence inspiring than any other off-the-shelf OEM style spring.

The drop is not significantly low. In fact, it doesn't even look lowered - it looks like where Nissan ~should~ have had the ride height set.

I spent quite a bit of time working out the suspension (I'm very skeptical and have to understand it, not go by what people say) here:

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html

Hope that helps.

G


----------



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

I've had mine on for about a year now and although the SE-R is retired as a daily driver, its still fun to drive. I've tracked the car twice with the AGX/Hyperco setup and although the ride does firm up a bit, the bottoming is gone. The potholes and big dips (rain gutters, sped bumps, etc) used to be painful when the stock springs bottomed out against the bumpstops, but the Hypercos keep the the car off the bump stops now.

For daily driving, keep everything set at 1 on the AGX's and I think you'll be happy. When I took the car to Streets of Willow, I just turn up the settings and firm up the rear bar (Progress adjustable).

The drop is nice, not too much, and I replaced the strut mount rubber with new OEM rubber since I had about 120,000 miles on them.

Hope this helps


----------

